# ILR through 5 years Tier 2 general



## oyadiji (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I am going to apply for an ILR in the UK. My 5 years work permit-Tire2 visa will be completed at the end of Jan 2011 and I am going to apply for an ILR.
Could any of you kindly tell me about the following questions:
1- What form I should fill for myself+ husband and my two children?
2- one of my children born in the UK, do I have to fill a form for her?
3- when I should apply for ILR?
4- which type of application is recommended; by post? or in person?
5- I guess a letter from employer, bank statement, P60, passport, biometric, police registration and the completed forms are require for the application. anything else you think is needed?

In advance your respond to the questions are appreciated.

Oyadiji

sorry guys, Jan 2012 is correct.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

oyadiji said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am going to apply for an ILR in the UK. My 5 years work permit-Tire2 visa will be completed at the end of Jan 2011 and I am going to apply for an ILR.
> Could any of you kindly tell me about the following questions:
> 1- What form I should fill for myself+ husband and my two children?


SET(O) to be downloaded, together with guidance notes at UK Border Agency | Application for permanent residence in the United Kingdom in an employment or other category listed on the form



> 2- one of my children born in the UK, do I have to fill a form for her?


Yes, as she is not a British citizen because neither parent is British or is settled here.



> 3- when I should apply for ILR?


You can apply from 4 weeks short of full 5 years.



> 4- which type of application is recommended; by post? or in person?


I say in person, as by post you can be left waiting for weeks and months. There is also a settlement checking service which will cut the time required for postal application.



> 5- I guess a letter from employer, bank statement, P60, passport, biometric, police registration and the completed forms are require for the application. anything else you think is needed?


Full list of required documents is on SET(O) and guidance notes. You will also require details of housing.


----------



## oyadiji (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks Joppa for the wonderful answers.

I had a look at SET(O) form and confused about the followings:

1- the front page of the form says it is also for "Tier 2 migrant" is Tier 2 general included?

2- do I have to fill the form for myself, husband and children separately? or only one form is enough for all family?

3-My husband and I got postgraduate certificates from UK universities. do we have to pass LIFE IN THE UK test?

Thanks again in advance.


----------



## oyadiji (Oct 30, 2011)

would appreciate if you also guide me for the followings:

1-does paid annul leave (about 4 weeks every year) holiday out of the UK called absent? and should be reported?

2-before my current workpemit/Tier2 visa, I had a student visa. when the form is asking about first entry, should I write the first time came to the UK with student visa or simply write the the first entry with the workpermet visa?

3-about COHABITATION, how I can show my husband was living with me during this time? and for how long I have to show that? five years or two years?

4- is marriage certificate needed for the application? if yes, do I have to register it in the UK or only the English transcript of it is sufficient?

5-apart of my regular salary, if I get paid for extra hours work out of my payslip does it need to report this? if so, does it make the application stronger or make noise?

6-about criminal conviction, does traffic penalties such as parking penalty consider as a criminal conviction and has to be reported?

7- do I need to provide criminal check along with the application? is yes how can I provide it?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

oyadiji said:


> would appreciate if you also guide me for the followings:
> 
> 1-does paid annul leave (about 4 weeks every year) holiday out of the UK called absent? and should be reported?


Holidays are fine. ILR has no stipulations for how long you may stay away, provided your permanent home is in UK. There are rules for naturalisation, however.



> 2-before my current workpemit/Tier2 visa, I had a student visa. when the form is asking about first entry, should I write the first time came to the UK with student visa or simply write the the first entry with the workpermet visa?


I'd say with your current visa. Student visa doesn't earn you entitlement for ILR. Yo ustill have to mention your complete travel history where asked.



> 3-about COHABITATION, how I can show my husband was living with me during this time? and for how long I have to show that? five years or two years?


As long as you have been married and living together in UK. Suitable documents include joint bills, insurance policies, official letters from government agencies bearing the same address etc.



> 4- is marriage certificate needed for the application? if yes, do I have to register it in the UK or only the English transcript of it is sufficient?


Yes. Original and translation by a professional translator, plus photocopies.



> 5-apart of my regular salary, if I get paid for extra hours work out of my payslip does it need to report this? if so, does it make the application stronger or make noise?


They only take account of regular income, unless you regularly do overtime. The more you make the better it is.



> 6-about criminal conviction, does traffic penalties such as parking penalty consider as a criminal conviction and has to be reported?


No. Only more serious offences like drink-driving, licence suspension and disqualification.



> 7- do I need to provide criminal check along with the application? is yes how can I provide it?


No, just self-disclosure.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

> 3-My husband and I got postgraduate certificates from UK universities. do we have to pass LIFE IN THE UK test?


Yes.


----------



## oyadiji (Oct 30, 2011)

Guys,

I went through SET(O) form and found following problems. Could someone kindly help me for that?

1-in SECTION 5 (5.4) says 
"Does a relative or friend of you or your partner, or both of you, regularly give you money?" 
my husband get some earning from his work, can I put yes here?
does it support the application or simply leave it for less hassle? I should note my salary is above the level which they have asked for.

2- in SECTION 10 (10A) says
"If you have a spouse or civil partner listed in section 2 of this application form who is applying at the same time as you, please provide documentary evidence of cohabitation since you were last granted leave (up to a maximum of two years). Evidence provided should cover the whole period and be in the form of official letters or documents, addressed to yourself and your spouse."
If I want show my joint name bills how many I can put in my document? Can I send only my joint name gas bills?

3-in SECTION 10 (10A) says
"Evidence of your finances. If you have to complete section 5, bank statements, building society savings book(s), pay slips or other formal documents as evidence of your ability to maintain and accommodate yourself and any dependants without recourse to public funds."
I believe I should provide bank statement and payslip of my earning. the question is for how many moths i should provide bank statement? and how many payslip should I include into my document?


Thanks for your notes in advance


----------



## oyadiji (Oct 30, 2011)

Guys

Is there any CHECKING SERVICE for SET(O) application? is anybody aware of a checking service address for SET(O)?


----------

